
Genius at work:  Transcript of Spielberg/Lucas planning Raiders of the Lost Ark - figure8
http://mysterymanonfilm.blogspot.com/2009/03/raiders-story-conference.html
======
julius_geezer
With all due respect to Spielberg and Lucas, who are so proficient at what
they do, is "genius" really the word? I think of Joe Theismann and "There are
no 'football geniuses'. A genius is somebody like Edward Einstein."

